# Jordan turns down Bobcats



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Jordan turns down Bobcats


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

This doesn't really set us back, Jordan never really proved he was a great GM I think Charlotte tried to get him for publicity mainly.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> This doesn't really set us back, Jordan never really proved he was a great GM I think Charlotte tried to get him for publicity mainly.


:yes: exactly


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah this is not really anything to be too disappointed about, still a plenty of people out there that could do a better job than him (IMO).

Good to see Johnson doesn't want Ed Tapscott to be in charge of basketball operations!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

but still
starting a franchise with michael jordan running things...

that does put a lot of hype and creates an immediate fanbase.

i would have been extatic if he had accepted.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Actually, I'd have been happy if Jordan hadn't turn down the Bobcats. 

With MJ on board, there will be much more public interest (and publicity) in the team. Local fans will be more interested to attend the games. 



Either way, it's still good for the Bobcats I guess.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Jordan would have atleast created a stir and brought more attention to the franchise, i think it could have been a good thing.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Im not that disappointed. I really dont want to see him as our Gm(probably as President too), but any other role I might of liked. No big loss life goes on.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

People quickly forget Charlotte was heaven for basketball until Shinn kept showing his *#@.


Jordan would only have been icing on the cake marketing wise, he simply has not delivered in the front office


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Just so you know SignGuyDino i didn't edit your post as you may think, I was merely testing out my new Moderator powers.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Jordan isn't a good GM. If he got hired, he would wanna come back in a few yrs. lol jk


----------

